# Do you vote?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Do you vote in your elections?


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep. =) Unless I'm stuck at work like I was for the last one. I have to leave town before 6 and don't get home until 8:30. (Ahh yes.. the life of a nurse). I try to vote though if I can make it.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, for the main elections. President, governor, senators, etc.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I vote in every election! Can't whine and complain if I don't vote!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am lazy about it but always manage the bigger ones


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm Lazy too, I have a postal vote so don't even have to leave the house lol


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

not anymore....had to edit cause I didn't want to start anything....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL yeah I kept this one as simple as possible


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, the choices are limited, and bad enough, but if you don't vote, you deserve what/who you get.
If every eligible person voted, we could shake up the world.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have not missed an election since I was 18. Next year, I probably won't vote, or I may write in Donald Duck. The choices have never been so sad.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well they can't be worse than the last election, what could be worse than that? lol

I'd vote for my dog


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

every election since I've been 18.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well they can't be worse than the last election, what could be worse than that? lol
> 
> I'd vote for my dog


IMHO, the next election.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

anything without a member of the Bush family is good with me


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Next time I'll vote is when they go by the POPULAR vote......so NEVER


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I have voted in every election since I turned 18.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Every election rain or shine since I was 18...

My grandfather would roll in his grave if any of his kids or grandchildren didnt vote...

My grandfather was a simple farmer...he would tell us..voting was the one time when he had the same voice as the bankers and lawyers and he was going to be heard...


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> anything without a member of the Bush family is good with me


 
ok ok! the poll was about if you vote...not who you vote for...


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

yes, usually. but im only 20, so not much yet


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

I've only done it 2x in the last 15 years that I've been eligible. But as you know, our choices are really very limited here!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes. We had a Federal election last weekend. we now have a new Prime Minister. Hopefully the new one won't be George Bush's lap dog!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

yes especially since i work at the Board of Elections office in my county LOL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutely.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, and I tell my husband that my vote actually counts as TWO. He and I have a lot of political differences. He complains, but never votes. If he were to vote, most of the time he would probably cancel mine out.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

We have compulsory voting in Australia, even for local governments!

cheers,


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> I vote in every election! Can't whine and complain if I don't vote!


Im with you!


----------

